# smoked haddock



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

is smoked haddock ok to feed? as i can get it cheap its undyed just smoked.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

No.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I don't see a problem with it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I dont see a problem with it either. Probably more nutritious raw. Unsure about that though.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

The reason I said "No" is because I've never personally seen fish that was smoked without it having first been marinated in some sort of a brine.
If that's the case with this smoked fish, I don't think spices, flavorings and then the fact that it's cooked would be good for the fish.
If it has not been marinated with anything, if it is in fact nothing but fish that was subjected to smoke (which I just can't picture...) even then, it's cooked.

Why feed your fish cooked fish flesh?
Aside from the mess it would undoubtedly make in the tank, there are better things to feed your fish.

We always get these questions on here: "Can I feed my piranhas this," or "Can I feed my piranhas that..."

There is a list of things that are good for our fish to eat... for example: pellets, tilapia, shrimp...
I just don't understand trying to feed them these off the wall things like cooked meat, hot dogs, etc.

Not to ramble, but check this out.
Let's say that pellets are considered 93% nutritious. (I'm not saying they are... let's just go with this for a second...)
Let's say that tilapia is considered 82% nutritious, and shrimp is considered 86% nutritious.

Cooked haddock is going to be less by far... let's say (just for kicks) it's 48% nutritious.
Let's say that hotddogs are considered 34% nutritious.

Here's the deal.
Everytime we feed our fish, we're putting things into their bellies. 
Why fill a belly with 48% goodness when it can just as easily be filled with 93% goodness?

I just don't understand why anybody would want to feed their fish anything but what's the best for the fish.

Again, the percentages are not accurate by any means... they are there merely for speculation purposes.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

if your fish will eat it why not...but most likely its not gonna tickle his fancy...wy not just feed him raw haddock....some can be had for $5 a bag


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

NTcaribe said:


> if your fish will eat it why not...but most likely its not gonna tickle his fancy...wy not just feed him raw haddock....some can be had for $5 a bag


That's exactly what I'm talking about.

"If your fish will eat it why not."
Your fish will eat hamburger every single day as their only food source.
So does that mean that it's a good idea?

A 10 year old kid will eat candy for breakfast, lunch and dinner, but does that mean it's a good idea?

Come on now...


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> if your fish will eat it why not...but most likely its not gonna tickle his fancy...wy not just feed him raw haddock....some can be had for $5 a bag


That's exactly what I'm talking about.

"If your fish will eat it why not."
Your fish will eat hamburger every single day as their only food source.
So does that mean that it's a good idea?

A 10 year old kid will eat candy for breakfast, lunch and dinner, but does that mean it's a good idea?

Come on now...
[/quote]
you have a good point, for example it says piranha like certain fruits and nuts and ive been trying to feed them it...i got one of them to eat some sunflower seeds...it was awesome lol


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm not sure of the fish smoking process. I assume it's raw fish smoked in a "smoker" for that icky smoked taste...no? I don't know. I don't eat fish or meat. 
Why waste energy debating it? Play it safe and stick with fresh and/or frozen.


----------

